# Parson Jack Russell



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Am looking for a home for my PJR. Unfortunately over the last 12 to 18 months I have been having problems with my hip and can no longer give Fergus the exercise he needs to keep him happy. He is nearly 5 years old with a great personality and has been neutered and is fully vaccinated. He loves people, particularly children and other dogs. When he is at home he loves to be near people and will quite happily be a lap dog. His idea of heaven is going on long walks in the countryside and chasing rabbits! Likes to be able to run free and doesn't like being on the lead. Loves swimming. Travels ok in the car. I think he would love being on a farm where he would make a good ratter or in the country. He has no road sense at all! He is fine with my house cats and my 3 hens. If there is anyone out there who thinks they could give Fergus the kind of life he needs please get in touch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm in Oz, so can't take him. I love PJRs.

There are so many dogs looking for homes, I would put an entry in the poultry section:

HEN/CAT FRIENDLY jack russell needs home... 

There are sometimes hen people who would like a dog, but have free range chooks, so feel they can't get one. I would also advertise in the cat section.

Good luck. A cute photo with hens/cats would help a lot...

PLUS do 3 more answers in the forum, in general, then you can get and send pms, (private messages, to give phone numbers)


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Hopefully this is Fergus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

He's beautiful. Just like my Molly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

GReat with hens and cats, people. Note the piccy


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

These are GReat dogs and this one is cat and HEN friendly. SO HARD to find!!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

If he is a Parson Russell, there is a breed rescue which may be able to assist you with rehoming might be worth giving them a call

Parson Russell Terrier Breed Rescue


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping Fergus


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

bumping Fergus


----------



## filmbuffy (Nov 3, 2012)

Awww fergus looks lovely. But i am in London. 
Does anyone know if theres a way to refine search by location? as you may see a dog you like and then they are too far away from you. 
Strangely enough alot of rescue places seem to be out of London.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

There are even catchment areas for London, where you are in the wrong area. Are you north, south east west? I'm in Oz, but will hunt and suggest some, if you like, but you could have a weekend away, do something touristy AND visit Fergus. You want a cat friendly dog? Fergus is really unusual, in that he's good with HENS, as well. Visiting for a weekend, MAY be less trouble than coping with a dog who never gives up hunting chooks


----------



## filmbuffy (Nov 3, 2012)

erm are you saying you are in Australia?
I thought because the petforum. dot co.dot uk that it was uk based rescues advertised. 
erm that would be quite a long way to go lol.
Im in South London but i would look London wide as its easy to travel across to another part of London.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, I'm in Australia, but I regularly hunt dogs in Britain, on the internet, all over Britain, for people, from Scotland to the Channel Islands. You will be travelling to rescues in your area of London, if I find any. I'm not walking to England to answer you, now.

I'm always browsing Englsh rescues for queries, and I also circulate the dogs for rescue, in our rescue pages, so the that there are always fresh dogs at the front, AND sort the dogs now taken, so that ALMOST all dogs in the 1st 10 pages, ARE available. I also sort special needs dogs, like diabetic, etc., so if you are willing or wanting to be extra kind, it is easy to find some.

Some rescues place limitations on some parts of London. Tho that's mainly for cat rehoming. So even if you will travel, they won't rehome to you. Some areas of Britain, infamous for dog fighting, will find some rescues won't rehome dogs there. They are perfectly entitled to do everything they can, to protect them.

http://www.croydonanimalsamaritans...._user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=3&MMN_position=4:4

What is your criteria? Gat friendly, small, hen frendly...

Here's a list of rescues you can search through, yourself, if you like
http://www.activecanines.org/rescue/UK/london_dog_rescue.htm


----------



## Deb87 (Nov 22, 2012)

Did Fergus ever find a home? He looks lovely.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

I've left here because apparently a few completely selfish and self obsessed people complained because they had to ignore 10 to 20 repeats of dogs, every day or 2, in order to bring every dog onto the front page. So effectively, they had to click over an extra page or 1/2 page, every day or 2, and that was so demanding and unfair, to the mods here, all 10/20 of them couldn't cope with my voluntary work to promote the dogs, between the 10/20 of them. So much for genuine dog lovers who would go out of their way to help a dog in trouble. So the faster turnover, the very happy dog rescues who made a point of thanking me, including the private owners, like kaynine, owning Fergus, weren't even asked if my work helped them, and the great majority of pf members who DID NOT complain, or loved the new push, and never thought to complain, were ignored and not consulted. I have left, due to this, and only back to tidy up and send private messages, until I sort all the info stashed here.

I am happy to say, that in her thanks, for pushing/promoting Fergus, Kaynine told me due to my pushing and suggesting, she was offered a number of great homes, and Fergus has now a fabulous home, with other dogs, he's even allowed to sleep on the new owner's bed and Kaynine is able to visit and be visited. She wrote a very thankful note to me. This is the only and last post I intend to make, as I found the whole, cowardly shutdown of the flourishing rescue section, fruly nasty, cowardly and ugly.


----------

